# IBC 2009



## Adeeel (Feb 19, 2012)

Does IBC 2009 refer to ACI 2005 or ACI 2008? and where in IBC?

Thanks


----------



## dakota_79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Asuming you're talking about ACI318, IBC 2009 adopts ACI318-08 by reference...see Chapter 35 (Reference Standards).


----------



## dakota_79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Asuming Assuming...


----------

